# Video of a dog barking in defense?



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone have a good video of a strong dog barking in defense?

I'm trying to show my friend a comparison to a dog working in prey but my youtube searches aren't turning up much.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Anyone have a good video of a strong dog barking in defense?
> 
> I'm trying to show my friend a comparison to a dog working in prey but my youtube searches aren't turning up much.


you ask you get
www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-Tf9j3bsys&feature=player_embedded its a dandy


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike,

You're nothing but helpful.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Mike,
> 
> You're nothing but helpful.


Look in some of the hillbilly ppd sites lotso dog teasers


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What do Schutzund dogs bark in ??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What do Schutzund dogs bark in ??


the blind


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> the blind


Well, they always say they want strong defensive barking..


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Well, they always say they want strong defensive barking..


That would not be so good agression mode is whats proper.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> That would not be so good agression mode is whats proper.


Show us a few of those then so we can compare it to defensive barking.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Show us a few of those then so we can compare it to defensive barking.


Im hiding


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

OK here www.youtube.com/user/staatsmacht15


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would say barking in anticipation more than aggression. 


I am hiding.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

First one Defense

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALmU0n0MMec&feature=channel

This one prey .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEPp81M0WCI&feature=related


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

should fit the bill well enough

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8luCUf6_mo


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> First one Defense
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALmU0n0MMec&feature=channel


Pure, unadulterated defence. 

I really like this type of barking, just for the sound of it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbJBg1WNgwY


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any video of a three legged dog barking in defense for Ben?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Really stupid scenario, and it's painful to watch but the last fifteen or so seconds show a slow motion clip of the Mal barking on a back tie. Looks like a lot of defense to me. (y'all correct me if I'm misreading it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjOgzUdExpU&NR=1


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I really like this type of barking, just for the sound of it.


:mrgreen: I never like the sound of barking. I want my dog to shut up and bite. Glad there is no focus on "barking" at all in NVBK.

(as for the attached video: to me this sounds like a dog with a throat problem like we see them often nowadays....)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> :mrgreen: I never like the sound of barking. I want my dog to shut up and bite. Glad there is no focus on "barking" at all in NVBK.
> 
> (as for the attached video: to me this sounds like a dog with a throat problem like we see them often nowadays....)


Just watched the vid and it sounds like his throat is closed of on the inhale, like the collar is on to tight...sounds like a bloody bulldog :lol: mind you I do like the dogs attitude in the blind, from what I can see he has a nice bit of temper to him, the bark tho ? not so much.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Just watched the vid and* it sounds like his throat is closed of on the inhale*, like the collar is on to tight...sounds like a bloody bulldog :lol: mind you I do like the dogs attitude in the blind, from what I can see he has a nice bit of temper to him, the bark tho ? not so much.


Don't know about this dog but this is becoming a common problem with a lot of dogs and not because of the collar being too tight. They get it when the weather is hot or when they are under stress. Some can't even train or trial with hot temperatures.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

not a schutzhund guy but I think something like this is what they would like

http://www.youtube.com/user/85wilks?feature=mhum#p/u/1/Ngdogj47zMc


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I thought the same, sounds like a soft pallet issue or something. On the slo mo that was pretty cool....


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Well, they always say they want strong defensive barking..


I don't know who "they" are, but I have been training schutzhund dogs for a long time and I never hear people that are doing (not key board training or speculating) schutzhund saying that they want a "defensive bark". Can you find an instance, on this forum, of someone that does schutzhund saying that they want a defensive bark?


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I think a lot of people call aggression defense or think it is the same thing'


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> I think a lot of people call aggression defense or think it is the same thing'


I agree Sam. 

I also think that preconceived notions, mostly held by those that don't/can't do the sport, filter what people hear.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> I thought the same, sounds like a soft pallet issue


It's not.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a dog that would not bark in the blind. All she wanted to do was bite. She was so into biting that barking wasn't going to happen. She wasn't the best dog by any means. She was a bit scared of people. She would bite anyone that wasn't me or my wife. 

Back to barking...We eventually flanked her to get her to bark. The first time she didnt have a clue what was going on. When the decoy came back the second time she freaked out and tried to avoid him,but couldnt I had a hold of her.The 3rd time it was a straight up defensive bark. She was out to save her life in that instance. Her eyes bugged out got blood shot. Her tail was straight out and not wagging. Her bark was high pitched and trying to bite while barking. IMO she was defending herself. There was a guy coming to get her, and she was going to have to fight him.

Once she learned that bark meant a guy was coming. She barked to scare him off. From that we channeled the bark into the blind. When she learned the exercise her bark was not defensive. She ran to the blind there was a guy she barked at the guy.

I think a defensive dog is engaged by the decoy not the dog engaging the decoy. Defense means you are defending yourself not looking for a fight. I'm not sure that a dog running to a blind and seeing a guy is going to be scared for his life and bark at him and wait for said helper to attack him. I believe a defensive dog would just bite cuz the guy is going to get the dog and hurt him.

Its so hard to see on a video. I think the big furry dog was defensive. Not sure about all the blind stuff though.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> It's not.


how about some info on what the noise between barks is then? I take it you know this dog?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> I don't know who "they" are, but I have been training schutzhund dogs for a long time and I never hear people that are doing (not key board training or speculating) schutzhund saying that they want a "defensive bark". Can you find an instance, on this forum, of someone that does schutzhund saying that they want a defensive bark?


So, when you look at a judges sheet in the protection phase and the word defense in this or that has nothing to do with being defensive ??

Maybe "strong" barking would have a more PC term for you.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, when you look at a judges sheet in the protection phase and the word defense in this or that has nothing to do with being defensive ??
> 
> Maybe "strong" barking would have a more PC term for you.



Jerry you failed to answer my question. *Can you find an instance, on this forum, of someone that does schutzhund saying that they want a defensive bark?* I answered your question, why can't you answer mine? I'll even answer another one of your questions cause I'm just that kind of guy. 

The only time the term defense is used on a schutzhund score sheet is _defense under attack_. That means that the dog is to defend himself from the attack of the helper. This does not refer to the dog's drive state. It refers to the dog's actions. The dog can defend himself from this attack while using what ever drive state that they want. Further, this has nothing to do with the original topic barking because barking is not scored in this exercise.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> how about some info on what the noise between barks is then? I take it you know this dog?


Yes I know the dog. And I think you should ask the owner about the dog if you are truly interested in the dog and not gossip.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Yes I know the dog. And I think you should ask the owner about the dog if you are truly interested in the dog and not gossip.


Good that you know the dog. Does he always bite with his front teeth only?


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

no not interested in gossip you stated what seems to be a fact as to what it is not, so I thought maybe you had a fact as to what it is... dont really care enough to contact the owner. Ill just stick with the "or something else".:smile:

t


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Jerry you failed to answer my question. *Can you find an instance, on this forum, of someone that does schutzhund saying that they want a defensive bark?* I answered your question, why can't you answer mine? I'll even answer another one of your questions cause I'm just that kind of guy.
> 
> The only time the term defense is used on a schutzhund score sheet is _defense under attack_. That means that the dog is to defend himself from the attack of the helper. This does not refer to the dog's drive state. It refers to the dog's actions. The dog can defend himself from this attack while using what ever drive state that they want. Further, this has nothing to do with the original topic barking because barking is not scored in this exercise.


Kris, I don't remember referencing any instance on this forum, I have heard it a number of times and there are many articles out there that state the same.

You need to get over the presumtion that if you haven't heard of something it must not be true, I know you can do it cuz you're just that kind of guy.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Kris, I don't remember referencing any instance on this forum, I have heard it a number of times and there are many articles out there that state the same.
> 
> You need to get over the presumtion that if you haven't heard of something it must not be true, I know you can do it cuz you're just that kind of guy.


OK Jerry you say you have seen it in many articles, can you please show me a couple?

I don't know that I have a problem presuming that if I have not heard something it must not be true. But I definitely have a problem with people trying to bullshit me, cuz you're just that kind of guy.;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> OK Jerry you say you have seen it in many articles, can you please show me a couple?


You're gonna have to settle for one right now because in grade 7 a girl named Bonnie Johnston sucked me in to do all her research for a science project and I swore that would never happen to me again.

http://leerburg.com/bh2.htm


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're gonna have to settle for one right now because in grade 7 a girl named Bonnie Johnston sucked me in to do all her research for a science project and I swore that would never happen to me again.
> 
> http://leerburg.com/bh2.htm


Ive never seen Ed on a Schutzhund field with a dog ever, only a camera I don't think he has ever taken a pup and gotten even a Schutzhund 1 that I'm aware of


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe Ed competed with a Terv in Sch in the 80's. I've been wrong once before so......


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

https://leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/79048/page/737


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> https://leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/79048/page/737


Sounds like he gave it a try


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I heard he was a pretty good handler, again pretty good, not great, certaintly not bad, not perfect! Also a k9 handler for the Police?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I heard he was a pretty good handler, again pretty good, not great, certaintly not bad, not perfect! Also a k9 handler for the Police?


Shit I dunno I think he was a police reserve that had a dog and some laundromats and then went on to breeding and making movies. Any way I like Ed and Cindy, Cindy got herself a nice dog hope to see them at our club's open house training weekend in a couple of weeks.


----------

